# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  ايجاد انجمن

## desatir7316

سلام دوستان
اگه بخوايم انجمن درست كنيم خوبه از اكستنشن هاي yii استفاده بشه يا همون از mybb و ... كه به صورت تخصصي براي اين كار هستن؟
يه سوال ديگه اينكه خود انجمن اصلي yii با چي طراحي شده‏ ؟ ازچي استفاده كرده؟ اكسنشن و ...؟

----------


## desatir7316

لينك جواب توي انجمن اصلي ( يعني اين فروم نمي ذاره كه فقط بنويسي لينك ـ هي مي گه جواب كوتاهه - الكي بايد يه چيزي تهش اضافه كني :خیلی عصبانی:  :عصبانی: )

----------

